# This is so HORRIBLE :(



## Shaina_T (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.crimelibrary.com/news/original/0907/2001_crystal_brown.html


This is so HORRIBLE... You might cry so dont read it if you dont want to

http://www.crimelibrary.com/news/original/0907/2001_crystal_brown.html


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

I didn't get passed the headline. That was enough for me.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me how incredibly horrible some Human beings can be. I am scared! There seem to be so many twisted individuals out there. How does anyone do anything mean to anything as Innocent as a dog for the sake of being mean.


----------



## Shaina_T (Sep 25, 2007)

It was the most heartless thing i couldnt belive it !


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I saw this when it first came out on that site, I read crimelibrary daily. I saw that story, and just cried... and I really felt like throwing up. I did not have the guts to post it on here though... I thought it was too horrible to show anyone on here. You had the guts I did not.


----------

